# Attention!! I'm going to need your eyes for this, people!



## Euphoric Nocturne (Nov 27, 2009)

Sorry bout this, meant to create a poll but still can't get the hang of this, if any Mods or Admins. see this can please delete this thread and the duplicate thread with the same title. Sorry for any inconveniences.


----------



## The Veteran (Oct 24, 2018)

Why are you posting the comment here? This section is for polls only. It even says at the top for your attention. I don't know if this is an excuse to post wherever you want. You should have contacted the Admins/Moderators before you were unsure. That is just my advice.


----------



## Euphoric Nocturne (Nov 27, 2009)

khanrumell1 said:


> Why are you posting the comment here? This section is for polls only. It even says at the top for your attention. I don't know if this is an excuse to post wherever you want. You should have contacted the Admins/Moderators before you were unsure. That is just my advice.


While we're in the mood to distribute unsolicited advice. Here's one: Read the rules, and don't necropost in a thread that was created 8 YEARS AGO.


----------



## The Veteran (Oct 24, 2018)

Sorry.


----------



## Kaznos (May 3, 2018)

Idk, if you still need eyes, but you can take mine:


----------



## tanstaafl28 (Sep 10, 2012)

Nightmare Rhapsody said:


> While we're in the mood to distribute unsolicited advice. Here's one: Read the rules, and don't necropost in a thread that was created 8 YEARS AGO.


Damn! That was even before my time!


----------



## Surreal Snake (Nov 17, 2009)

Nice comeback Nightmare lol. Linus I figured was a Type. 1


----------

